

Tell HN: Sleeping for insomniacs, found an interesting product. - froo

This might seem like an ad, but it's not. I just wanted to share a product that I've gotten my hands on that's finally helping me to get some decent sleep.<p>So I've suffered insomnia for years which has caused me no end of trouble. I've tried many different methods from the pharmaceutical to new age. The two that worked best for me were sleeping pills and sleeping with white noise on.<p>I had issues with sleeping pills in that I would wake up in the morning and feel groggy for a few hours. It worked for sleep, but the after affects were horrendous. I'd feel drowsy for hours in the morning and couldn't get anything done.<p>With the white noise, it works if you live on your own, but if you live with someone you have to use headphones. The problem I found with most headphones was that they were uncomfortable to sleep in, especially if you sleep on your side.<p>Where I'm going with this is a fried of mine bought me some headphones called sleepphones. They're essentially a headband looking thing with thin speakers where the ears should be. I found they were incredibly comfortable sleeping in and for the last 2 weeks I've slept very well.<p>So that's the pro's, now for the con's.<p>I felt that the sound quality that came out of them wasn't as good as you would get from a decent set of headphones, but they weren't terrible. If you're an audiophile and expecting to get something awesome, this isn't for you.<p>They can also be rather expensive when you compare them to other headphone products, especially earbuds.<p>So I just thought I would share this with you. I'm enjoying mine and it's a niche product that you might find some use out of.
======
nazgulnarsil
I thought about buying these for my girlfriend, who listens to audiobooks on
her ipod to fall asleep.

